# Kent Drying Towels



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

These things are awesome 

Available from B&Q - cheap too.

Big yellow things and highly absorbent 

Daz


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> These things are awesome
> 
> Available from B&Q - cheap too.
> 
> ...


Cheap & quality don't tend to go well together. Hope they turn out to break that mould


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > These things are awesome
> ...


I'm impressed with them. Did the whole car with just one


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/car-maintena ... d=13809478


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

+1

Been using these for a while now. Great value for money. 
£3.95 delivered from eBay IIRC.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Stueyturn said:


> +1
> 
> Been using these for a while now. Great value for money.
> £3.95 delivered from eBay IIRC.


Yep, good value


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi daz

Good find mate

Hope your doing ok and the rs is running well

Phil


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi daz
> 
> Good find mate
> 
> ...


Great thanks Pete and you too !

RS has 8,000 on her now and still love her as much as day 1


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Stueyturn said:


> +1
> 
> Been using these for a while now. Great value for money.
> £3.95 delivered from eBay IIRC.


Very impressed with them 

8)


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just started using them 2 weeks ago..
Very impressed, an absolute bargain !!


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Ordered one this week looking forward to trying it out

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

